# Smoked lobster mac and cheese



## smokin peachey (Oct 19, 2016)

I want to try making smoked mac n cheese this weekend when I do some pork ribs. Last night I saw some lobster tails and thought why not smoke the lobster and add it to the smoked mac n cheese. Anyone got any recipes for this or pointers?
I guess it might be a crime to add good lobster meat to mac n cheese so I got an extra tail to snack on. 
If anyone has any advice please throw it out here. 

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't have a recipe, but that sounds like a great idea.

Coincidentally, I have some lobster tails in the freezer.

I may give this a try!

Al


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 20, 2016)

My opinion, others may disagree, but I like lobster with a mere kiss of smoke. Too much and you might as well be eating chicken. Also, beware of over cooking. 5 minutes on a hot grill is plenty for tails. 
What I'd do is remove the meat and grill it to 145°-150°. Then smoke the shells for a good couple hours. Temp doesn't really matter, you just want a good bit of smoke. Then, take your now smoked shells and put them in a small sauce pan with just enough water to cover and simmer for 45 minutes. Then strain the liquid and discard the shells. You now have smoked lobster stock. I'd reduce that by half, and replace about a third of the milk in your cheese sauce with it. Smoked cheese might be overpowering, you want the lobster to be the star of the show. Then proceed to make your Mac-n-cheese however you want. At the end, add the cubed tail meat to the top, cover with buttered bread crumbs and put under a hot broiler just until the crumbs start to brown. Remove, drizzle with truffle oil and serve. 
That's what I'd do anyway.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2016)

Mdboatbum said:


> My opinion, others may disagree, but I like lobster with a mere kiss of smoke. Too much and you might as well be eating chicken. Also, beware of over cooking. 5 minutes on a hot grill is plenty for tails.
> What I'd do is remove the meat and grill it to 145°-150°. Then smoke the shells for a good couple hours. Temp doesn't really matter, you just want a good bit of smoke. Then, take your now smoked shells and put them in a small sauce pan with just enough water to cover and simmer for 45 minutes. Then strain the liquid and discard the shells. You now have smoked lobster stock. I'd reduce that by half, and replace about a third of the milk in your cheese sauce with it. Smoked cheese might be overpowering, you want the lobster to be the star of the show. Then proceed to make your Mac-n-cheese however you want. At the end, add the cubed tail meat to the top, cover with buttered bread crumbs and put under a hot broiler just until the crumbs start to brown. Remove, drizzle with truffle oil and serve.
> That's what I'd do anyway.


That sounds delicious!

I thawed out a couple of tails & were going to make lobster au gratin.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 20, 2016)

I was thinking the opposite of MD. We like the no boil Mac n cheese (use the search feature here) with shrimp added. I would smoke the the no boil Mac n cheese and add the cooked lobster to it. We have done this with prawns before and it turned out great.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 20, 2016)

I was thinking of trying the no boil mac n cheese method but wasn't sure if cooking for others was the right time to try it. 
Thank you all for the tips.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 21, 2016)

Do you think it would add any lobster flavor if the shells were simmered then cook the noodles in that same water?


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 21, 2016)

Mdboatbum said:


> My opinion, others may disagree, but I like lobster with a mere kiss of smoke. Too much and you might as well be eating chicken. Also, beware of over cooking. 5 minutes on a hot grill is plenty for tails.
> What I'd do is remove the meat and grill it to 145°-150°. Then smoke the shells for a good couple hours. Temp doesn't really matter, you just want a good bit of smoke. Then, take your now smoked shells and put them in a small sauce pan with just enough water to cover and simmer for 45 minutes. Then strain the liquid and discard the shells. You now have smoked lobster stock. I'd reduce that by half, and replace about a third of the milk in your cheese sauce with it. Smoked cheese might be overpowering, you want the lobster to be the star of the show. Then proceed to make your Mac-n-cheese however you want. At the end, add the cubed tail meat to the top, cover with buttered bread crumbs and put under a hot broiler just until the crumbs start to brown. Remove, drizzle with truffle oil and serve.
> That's what I'd do anyway.










Mike


----------

